
Twitter Addresses Why They’ve Broken Twitter for Third-Party Clients - ihuman
https://daringfireball.net/2018/08/twitter_third_party_clients
======
robertAngst
Calling BS.

Say something pretty and move on.

Anyone care to speculate?

